# Silves Area



## hissyfits (May 5, 2013)

I would appreciate any information about the Silves Area. Just doing the homework before viewing a property, 1km from the old town.
This would be a holiday home, not wishing to reside permanently. Also any recommendations for a good lawyer.

All comments and advice appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

